
Meta-programming: what, why and how (Perl 6) - draegtun
http://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2011/12/14/meta-programming-what-why-and-how/
======
nickik
Isn't that kind of what smalltalk did? Metaclasses, Metameta-class ....

~~~
perlgeek
Yes, lots of OO research happened and happens in smalltalk. Which is why it
has such a flexible object system, and which is why it is so well suited for
OO research :-)

The Common Lisp Object System (CLOS) also uses meta classes; there's a book
about it: "The Art of the Meta Object Protocol", [http://www.amazon.com/Art-
Metabobject-Protocol-Metaobject/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Art-Metabobject-
Protocol-Metaobject/dp/0262610744)

Sadly it seems to be the only approachable resource on meta object systems,
apart from a few research papers. If anybody has more literature reference,
I'd be happy to learn about them.

~~~
draegtun
> _The Common Lisp Object System (CLOS) also uses meta classes_

And so does Moose which sits on top of Class::MOP -
<https://metacpan.org/module/Class::MOP>

